# Post Your Handwriting!



## Runade

Hey guys I've been thinking if there is any connection what so ever between handwriting and personality type. So post your handwriting pics here with your MBTi  

Write a short paragraph about yourself if possible


----------



## FakeLefty

There's similar thread to this, actually.

Anyway, my personality type is ESTP.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Hi. I think you would get better idea about personality if posters wrote a paragraph or a page about themselves so you can see slant, size, and shapes of letters.


----------



## Runade

FakeLefty said:


> There's similar thread to this, actually.
> 
> Anyway, my personality type is ESTP.


ahh, well I was wondering if there was already but I skimmed through and didn't find any.


----------



## Ninibear

INFJ here. My handwriting changes a lot, haha.


* *




Usual writing (para about myself):









How I write in school books (SO NEAT!):









How I write in essays (DISASTROUS!)


----------



## Bri Stewart

Heh I'm an ISTP.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Interesting text, isn't it? A click and you can read it. If want to read this...
Feel free.to analyze.


----------



## marbleous

FakeLefty said:


> There's similar thread to this, actually.
> 
> Anyway, my personality type is ESTP.


I am going to characterize you through your handwriting based on handwriting articles I've read and personal theories. Disclaimer, these are just speculation. Here we go!

Your handwriting is very simple with single straight lines, single curves where needed, no wiggliness or straight perfection. Nothing too fancy and unnecessary. You get the job done, nice and simple. You prefer things to be straightforward and simple just because it's easy, why would you want to make things complicated?

Your curved letters are very rounded and plump showing that you usually have a pleasant attitude towards life, are pleasantly open about yourself, and enjoy jolly and happy things, like your letters. Life shouldn't be taken too seriously!

The way you write "Therefore" is all connected in cursive and that you scratched out a line instead of erasing shows that, again, you don't take life too seriously and like to just let things be if they are happy. If you are in a rush, go ahead and be quick with the task, as long as you get the main purpose across. When things get stressful with deadlines, you do try to get the main purpose of the task across and will get a wee bit nervous to do that, but definitely not as nervous as other people about little details! In that way, both highly organized people and high unorganized people like you in times of stress because you are reliable, secure, and will be okay with them if things aren't absolute perfection.

That said, your lines ("sentences") are very straight, usually following the lines of the paper, and your letters and blocks of equations are all very evenly spaced from each other. This shows that you take good care to keep an order in your writing, reflective that you take care to keep your major priorities in life organized and in a clear and simple view. You are mostly rational in your thinking style as it clarifies things for you immensely. You are a solid comfort and respectful to your family and friends and because you are so consistent, they will usually reveal things to you that they have been holding in.

When you start a new column, it is interesting that you keep the same amount of space from where the previous "sentence" on the line (as I will call it) was while still being clearly in a separate column rather than ignoring what was written before it and putting the other column on its own formatting. This shows that you are very cognizant of what is around you. You will notice things that other people usually won't, and you don't mind going along with a friend as long as you don't have an extreme problem with it.


Based on your handwriting I would have guessed you were a ESTJ because your sentence lines are straight, although in hindsight ESTP sounds right because your column spacing was relatively-based on the writing on the line before it, not the rest of the column. But alas, it's only a single paper of writing and a heck of a lot of speculation! So how does your personality compare?


----------



## FakeLefty

marbleous said:


> I am going to characterize you through your handwriting based on handwriting articles I've read and personal theories. Disclaimer, these are just speculation. Here we go!
> 
> Your handwriting is very simple with single straight lines, single curves where needed, no wiggliness or straight perfection. Nothing too fancy and unnecessary. You get the job done, nice and simple. You prefer things to be straightforward and simple just because it's easy, why would you want to make things complicated?
> 
> Your curved letters are very rounded and plump showing that you usually have a pleasant attitude towards life, are pleasantly open about yourself, and enjoy jolly and happy things, like your letters. Life shouldn't be taken too seriously!
> 
> The way you write "Therefore" is all connected in cursive and that you scratched out a line instead of erasing shows that, again, you don't take life too seriously and like to just let things be if they are happy. If you are in a rush, go ahead and be quick with the task, as long as you get the main purpose across. When things get stressful with deadlines, you do try to get the main purpose of the task across and will get a wee bit nervous to do that, but definitely not as nervous as other people about little details! In that way, both highly organized people and high unorganized people like you in times of stress because you are reliable, secure, and will be okay with them if things aren't absolute perfection.
> 
> That said, your lines ("sentences") are very straight, usually following the lines of the paper, and your letters and blocks of equations are all very evenly spaced from each other. This shows that you take good care to keep an order in your writing, reflective that you take care to keep your major priorities in life organized and in a clear and simple view. You are mostly rational in your thinking style as it clarifies things for you immensely. You are a solid comfort and respectful to your family and friends and because you are so consistent, they will usually reveal things to you that they have been holding in.
> 
> When you start a new column, it is interesting that you keep the same amount of space from where the previous "sentence" on the line (as I will call it) was while still being clearly in a separate column rather than ignoring what was written before it and putting the other column on its own formatting. This shows that you are very cognizant of what is around you. You will notice things that other people usually won't, and you don't mind going along with a friend as long as you don't have an extreme problem with it.
> 
> 
> Based on your handwriting I would have guessed you were a ESTJ because your sentence lines are straight, although in hindsight ESTP sounds right because your column spacing was relatively-based on the writing on the line before it, not the rest of the column. But alas, it's only a single paper of writing and a heck of a lot of speculation! So how does your personality compare?


The first half was mostly correct. I'm usually inconsistent with my life habits and my major priorities in life are quite disorganized. Math is the only time any type of Te manifests itself for me.


----------



## marbleous

FakeLefty said:


> The first half was mostly correct. I'm usually inconsistent with my life habits and my major priorities in life are quite disorganized. Math is the only time any type of Te manifests itself for me.


Good to know, good to know! What about the stress part? How accurate was that?


----------



## FakeLefty

marbleous said:


> Good to know, good to know! What about the stress part? How accurate was that?


Stress part was partially accurate.


----------



## letter_to_dana

Should we all write in English? Because I know I write differently in my first language, in English i'm paying much more attention to how I write. I'd like to post my description in English and something already written in Romanian.
I'm askin' because I see @marbleous here :kitteh: -- i'm guessing she's ready to consider our posts in an analysis?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lmao l can't write at all, nevermind. Forget l exist and cancel my entire life. @marbleous, l'd accept a type analysis based on the spacing and shapes of my letters :kitteh:


----------



## marbleous

Ninibear said:


> INFJ here. My handwriting changes a lot, haha.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usual writing (para about myself):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I write in school books (SO NEAT!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I write in essays (DISASTROUS!)


Style is an important part of your writing! (LAWLZ!) This is an interesting comparison to the first poster, whose style was not as specific. This shows that you tend to think about one topic and analyze things a lot more than most people around you.

You are very strongly J because when it comes to writing your academic piece, all of the order! And in your more personal piece, it was as if you unleashed your F. hehe! That much was pretty obvious. How much you stylize your writing shows that you very much have a different mind frame for different situations.

Starting with the introduction piece, your letters are very connected, your word spacing is at least three times as separated, and your commas are placed right in the middle of your word spaces, very interesting! Also you write in a sure-handed cursive, sometimes very circular, and sometimes like a slanted oval. The letters also seem to change style quite often. You are constantly reevaluating your life and reinventing yourself for the better. To settle is to prevent yourself from improving! You like to fit in with your friends as it creates a more harmonious and forward moving environment. You generally like to get things done, and are excited about each new thing you start!

Your school writing is so neat! Lol To do well in academics and very technical tasks, you need to keep your brain in a very ordered frame of mind. As a result, you may have some very orderly habits that some might not understand! (not even yourself!) But it seems to work, as being highly ordered definitely helps you succeed at your tasks. People find you very reliable for remembering facts and keeping your word because of your ability to organize and hold certain facts so well. You like to keep your surrounding orderly, but pretty, always cheerful and if something detracts that, you fix it.

Your essay writing is untamed and almost impossible for me to read! Again, there is a constant changing letter style which indicates this is the time where you allow your fundamental beliefs to easily shift. When you engage in very technical topics, you are very careful to understand and place everything that's going on, but when it comes to conversations about ideas and emotions, you are very quick to engage and usually move faster than others through the conversation and will have to slow down and explain with more concrete detail. You are valiant and take initiative to protect or assist the needy. Sometimes your ideas will be so powerful that you may lose track of what is going on around you! You tend to be in a pleasant relationship with people, but you really find comfort with someone who is kind and accepting of your extreme tendencies, someone with a strength of consistency and reservedness.

This will have some subjectivity to it because I am also an INFJ, but it has been fun! So how does your personality compare?


----------



## marbleous

letter_to_dana said:


> Should we all write in English? Because I know I write differently in my first language, in English i'm paying much more attention to how I write. I'd like to post my description in English and something already written in Romanian.
> I'm askin' because I see @marbleous here :kitteh: -- i'm guessing she's ready to consider our posts in an analysis?


hehe, woot for the shoutout!

I think it would be interesting to analyze in another language! Please do post in Romanian and I shall analyze.  It would be more natural anyways.

I really love doing all of these analyses, it's so much fun, but it does take a lot of energy so please don't be offended if I don't reply until tomorrow or something!


----------



## marbleous

FakeLefty said:


> Stress part was partially accurate.


which part was accurate and which wasn't?


----------



## marbleous

@Lady O.W. Bro (interesting name),

is it possible to post a picture that's a little more light and clear? I can analyze the one you posted one it won't be as accurate because I will only have the bright and clear bits (lol) in the middle to go by


----------



## Ninibear

marbleous said:


> So how does your personality compare?


Haha all of it quite true, especially the last part. Thanks for the analysis


----------



## Runade

Thanks for everyone who has participated so far, I am noticing a difference in how high or low the "t" is crossed and handwriting experts would say it's a display of the writer's self confidence.


----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Squirrely

Ooooo,fun!!!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Do me.










What personality type does that look like?


----------



## mikita

Sent from my RM-914_im_india_269 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikita

Please tell me about my personality through my handwriting
Sent from my RM-914_im_india_269 using Tapatalk


----------



## Playful Proxy

Termus123 said:


> Do me.
> 
> 
> What personality type does that look like?


Studying for the CCNA?


----------



## cheburashka

i did 3 different things (timed writing for cw last year, a paragraph about myself, and notes from psych)
my writing did not really change much thorough out them!


----------



## cheburashka

double post whoops


----------



## ENTJudgement

Playful Proxy said:


> Studying for the CCNA?


Female network engineer omg! ---> Rarity = legendary.

You're quite correct


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ooh what does my handwriting says


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

You've got such beautiful handwriting!!

Here's mine:







this is how I write when I''m trying for it to be legible.







this is not.

I'm left-handed so my letters tend to lean to the right, but not always.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Termus123 said:


> Female network engineer omg! ---> Rarity = legendary.
> 
> You're quite correct


I'm not a network engineer, yet, haha. I've been meaning to nab the cert myself, but I am still around the CCENT level. Need to just sit down and re-review ICND1, and study a ton for ICND2. But...college and time constraints, blah. Back when I could have taken ICND1 and passed it with ease, IPv6 wasn't yet required to be known all too much. Now...I have to know it (thanks bunches, procrastination).

Also: What does my handwriting say about me (shared on page before last)?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Playful Proxy said:


> I'm not a network engineer, yet, haha. I've been meaning to nab the cert myself, but I am still around the CCENT level. Need to just sit down and re-review ICND1, and study a ton for ICND2. But...college and time constraints, blah. Back when I could have taken ICND1 and passed it with ease, IPv6 wasn't yet required to be known all too much. Now...I have to know it (thanks bunches, procrastination).


All of a sudden, I no longer feel alone in my CCNA studies =).

Everyone in my office is CCNP+ I feel awkward studying CCNA =(


----------



## mikita

Waiting for the answer!! 
Sent from my RM-914_im_india_269 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

My hand writing changes A LOT. So I took a picture from two of my notebooks. The bottom rightbwhere it says due process of law is probably my normalest handwriting. I keep the paper slanted 90` to the right. This is how i've always writteb. The top right page is another handwritinng I have when I keep my paper straight or slanted to the left. I discivered this way of witing ~December 31, 2013. INTP


----------



## ENTJudgement

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pretty handwriting lol, probably an INFX Artist type.


----------



## mikan

The Force said:


> You've got such beautiful handwriting!!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 148882
> this is how I write when I''m trying for it to be legible.
> 
> View attachment 148890
> this is not.
> 
> I'm left-handed so my letters tend to lean to the right, but not always.


I really love your handwriting.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

mikan said:


> I really love your handwriting.


really? thank you so much sweety


----------



## Mammon

Since I had nothing else to post; A piece from the lyrics of Bring Me the Horizon's 'Crucify Me'









\m/


----------



## bubblePOP

I just did this on Tumblr a week or so ago. xD


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Can you have a look please? What type is it more like?


----------



## baby blue me




----------



## An_INTP

Hand Writing by Miss Goat, on Flickr


----------



## 66393

An_INTP said:


> Hand Writing by Miss Goat, on Flickr


I think I like your content a bit more than your handwriting


----------



## An_INTP

kev said:


> I think I like your content a bit more than your handwriting


Thanks!

I actually wrote that quote when I was in 6th grade for my thesis in English class! xD

I really love how "deep" it sounds.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

A part of one of the very first songs I ever written.


----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Deejaz

Here's a sneak peak of my journal 










~Tapatalking ~


----------



## DualGnosis

Deejaz said:


> Here's a sneak peak of my journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Tapatalking ~


Wow, your handwriting is not only pretty but well organized. You should write my lecture notes, I would pay you good money to do so. 

~P.S. Go Philippines! :wink:


----------



## Deejaz

DualGnosis said:


> Wow, your handwriting is not only pretty but well organized. You should write my lecture notes, I would pay you good money to do so.
> 
> ~P.S. Go Philippines! :wink:


Haha thanks, that's nice.. but there's no need for that, I actually find yours really nice and neat :wink:
~go phils :laughing:




DualGnosis said:


> View attachment 208890


----------



## Doctor Sleep

:3 ereht iH
Hi there :3


----------



## Strayfire

Digital










Fieldwork/clipboard


----------



## Muffian

My notes are probably best. My handwriting has always been ugly. I remember when I was in first grade and I really wanted a handwriting certificate so I slowed down my handwriting a lot and at the end of the week I got a bit hasty. She handed out the certificates and I didn't get one. Later I saw her putting a certificate with my name in it back in the filing cabinet. That was painful. :bored:


----------



## bluedomeofsky

A page from my notebook. I'll spare you the worst and let you see the relatively nice ones, pffft.


----------



## slightlycrazed

A sample of my handwriting from a class I took last year. I sort of just use letters that I think look better, so there is a variety of capitol, lower case, and cursive letters in my writing.


----------



## r4vager

Here's mine. I tried to write bit faster since I always take my time. This way it looks more natural.


----------



## inspiro

r4vager said:


> Here's mine. I tried to write bit faster since I always take my time. This way it looks more natural.
> 
> View attachment 222954


I like your writing! I like how it seems to hang together as a visual whole . . . the angles and curves and slants. I imagine that you really enjoy the process of creating the letters as you are doing it.

Here's mine:


----------



## Syvelocin

My handwriting is what I consider impossible to classify. I've never been able to decide if it sucks or if it's good. Look at my better letters alone and they're pretty, but when you look at the whole thing it's a mess. Probably due to inconsistency in letter sizes, spaces between letters and words, etc. No matter how hard I try, I can't fix that lol. _I_ like it, though. It's quirky. 








It gets messier than this, but for fun here is two pages of a rushed study guide I wrote down:


----------



## r4vager

inspiro said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 225802


I do think the same! When I'm writing my name, I always think of how the letters and their form reflects myself.
They're just letters, but somehow your name IS you...


----------



## Sygma

Necrilia said:


> @Sygma
> 
> Quite unique handwriting. Even artistic, I dare to say.


Thank you, well guess I'll do something better then  quite amazed that you managed to read actually.

Yours is very pleasant ... light and neat


----------



## Eudaimonia8

---


----------



## bleghc

Has my name on it but too lazy to get an app that would fade it out. Only says the first too. Last would easily identify but. ;P The cover of a journal that I used to write in, haha.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Analyze If you'd like.


----------



## infiniteli

Here you go 

Sorry I messed up there.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## Little_Bird

A little messy!! Sorry if illegible haha.


----------



## Little_Bird

Eudaimonia8 said:


> View attachment 327962


*_* so beautiful and perfect and artistic and classy!! I love your handwriting!


----------



## Eudaimonia8

---


----------



## Noise

It's quick, easy for me to read, and looks nice from afar. 
This is the first page from The Great Gatsby, by the way. Needed something to write, haha.

EDIT: It's sideways. My apologies.


----------



## lolalalah

That was written just now. I'm not an expert on what the writing says about me.


----------



## muslamicinfidel

Here is a little something I posted on a different board some time ago. Good luck trying to read it

View attachment 369618


----------



## Ausserirdische

That was actually the page with the best handwriting I could find on my notebook.


----------



## MaggieMay

INFJ
Cursive & regular print.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I've posted here already, whatever there was no answer, here to ask about links about advanced graphology as simple things as slants, or dots or.. only is not enough. Your own stash. Is one of you really into it? Thanks.


----------



## Blue Soul

@marbleous Hey, could I request one of those lovely hand writing analyses? I'm an INTJ.


----------



## marbleous

Blue Soul said:


> @marbleous Hey, could I request one of those lovely hand writing analyses? I'm an INTJ.


Yes, I would love to!  Sorry for the late reply, it has been a while since I have last been on PC. XD It might take me a while due to being busy and the handwriting analysis having to be up to my standards, I hope that is okay with you!


----------



## marbleous

Dana Scully said:


> I've posted here already, whatever there was no answer, here to ask about links about advanced graphology as simple things as slants, or dots or.. only is not enough. Your own stash. Is one of you really into it? Thanks.


Slants can indicate the pace of one's actions. For example, a heavy right slant, like going up from left to right, indicates a very fast-paced individual who writes with speed. We can see that when people sign their name in a hurry it usually comes out right slant. So right slant can indicate impatience and "get it done" kind of attitude. Oppositely, left slant can indicate a slower paced, chilled person though it can also indicate left-handedness. No slant usually indicates a kind of neutral pace, like not in a hurry though not dwelling too much on detail. Usually no slant indicates a slower pace though.

Dots can also reveal information, right on! if the dot is just a slash, impatience. If the dot is placed directly over the stem, even-temper, particular and deliberate. If the dot is missing, impatience and likes to cut corners, can be considered lazy but not necessarily. Also height of the dot above the stem can reveal information. Low dot means grounded, makes sure to get everything right. High dot means optimist, idealist, head in the clouds.

Also, since it seems like you want to learn more about it, I feel like handwriting analysis can be very intuitive since it's very holistic. Sometimes you have a hunch about what a handwriting trait can mean, you can totally use your hunches if you analyze and find enough data supporting it!

Good luck!


P.S. I have been away and am super busy, feel free to message me or link me to your handwriting if you'd like me to analyze it.  Sorry no one has gotten to it. :\ these things do tend to take a lot of time, collecting the info you read then applying it to never-before-seen handwriting!


----------



## Blue Soul

marbleous said:


> Yes, I would love to!  Sorry for the late reply, it has been a while since I have last been on PC. XD It might take me a while due to being busy and the handwriting analysis having to be up to my standards, I hope that is okay with you!


Take your time.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I can't do this right now, but I have always had sloppy handwriting. Richard Feynman signs his name like I do. What do you see in this?


----------



## Mange

View attachment 511113


Terrible. Can u even read?


----------



## Little_Bird

xrx said:


> View attachment 511113
> 
> 
> Terrible. Can u even read?


What? I can read it just fine  it's nice and spaced out, I believe that means you're a carefree or flexible individual


----------



## Little_Bird

^^^These were when I was taking notes, not really looking at the page at times. 








^^^When I was looking and just writing a poem / song.


----------



## Little_Bird

Any peeps that know about graphology BTW??


----------



## lolalalah

xrx said:


> View attachment 511113
> 
> 
> Terrible. Can u even read?


Yes, legibly. There are people praised by everyone around me for their beautiful and clear handwriting where I only stand there and find them indecipherable scrawls.


----------



## Mercedene

This is mine
erc3:


----------



## Quang

...

This thread is all food for me muwahahahaha



Little_Bird said:


> Any peeps that know about graphology BTW??


Yes! My graphology thread is in the enneagram forum 

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ram-x-handwriting-analysis-typing-thread.html


----------



## Little_Bird

Quang said:


> ...
> 
> This thread is all food for me muwahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! My graphology thread is in the enneagram forum
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ram-x-handwriting-analysis-typing-thread.html


Cool! I'll check it out, I'm learning more about it recently, I find it super interesting 😊


----------



## bleghc




----------



## blondemaiden

I just wrote this famous pangram in hopes that that would be enough 

I'm an INFJ as well.


----------



## Eset




----------



## OP

A page from one of my notebooks – you can see the above piece of paper in the top right corner of this photo:


----------



## Mone

Oh hello there~


----------



## jcal

My handwriting (print or script) sucks... with a capital SUCK! Always has!!! 










* *





Translation:
There's no getting around the fact that my handwriting sucks. Even I can't read it very well after any time expires. As you can see, it's even bad when I print. I'm not eve sure if I could write longhand anymore... I gave up on it ages ago... here goes anyway:

See what I mean? This really, really sucks. My teachers would be so pissed off at me it would not be remotely funny.

This is why I type all of my notes in One Note!!!


----------



## Anonymous Attributes

My notes.


----------



## Anonymous Attributes

OP said:


> A page from one of my notebooks – you can see the above piece of paper in the top right corner of this photo:


You have equally good Chinese and English and you know it.


----------



## LittleDreamer

Anonymous Attributes said:


> View attachment 707057
> 
> My notes.


:shocked:How do you write so straight?!


----------



## Anonymous Attributes

LittleDreamer said:


> :shocked:How do you write so straight?!


I thought it was messy, but I through practice I got to that point.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Anonymous Attributes said:


> View attachment 707057
> 
> My notes.


Now _that_ is a sight to behold. Impressive, mate.

I have relatively small, legible handwriting, and generally use multiple inks + a highlighter when notetaking. There's minimal organization/structure to it, regardless--I try to connect, with boxes, arrows, or starring--but Ne isn't too forgiving when it comes to this task.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

My handwriting has varied through the years, somewhat. But this is it now... Ranges from terrible to OK.
View attachment 820145

View attachment 820143


----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Everyone has nice cursive writing. By the time I got to high school cursive was out of fashion. Never taught it throughout HS.


----------



## 74893H

Oh no. Here we go.
I'm in the process of being diagnosed for inattentive ADHD at the moment, so my hand-eye coordination is awful and I rush my writing, my handwriting has been diabolical since I was a kid.








Oh yeah and being left-handed means I can't see what I'm writing as I'm writing it too, that really doesn't help.


----------



## Cherry

My writing looks different absolutely every time. I even do my letter I completely different (with strokes on the top and bottom) depending on my mood.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Cherry

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

